

Show HN: NoList, a To-Do List that is not a list. - joaquinzrr
http://www.joaquinllaneza.com/2013/05/nolist-to-do-list-that-is-not-list.html

======
schainks
i'm _really_ into this idea. However, the UI looks unpolished, and I need to
try before I buy. There is so much more sexy that can go into that UI, though,
you are on to something ;).

~~~
joaquinzrr
thanks a lot. you're right, much work to do on the UI. this first iteration is
centered on the concept. I'll keep working on the UI.

